# a good one



## backtothepast (Jun 8, 2013)

somebody needs to come out with the Costa Concordia model, the regular ship model and then the listing waterline diorama...


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, talk about a limited market.
I believe the number of people wanting something like that could be counted on one hand.

I suppose one could buy just about any modern era cruise ship model and just call it the Concordia. 99.9% of the people that saw it wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## macmini706 (Oct 25, 2013)

I dont think so.


----------

